# My tongue hurts...



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So, pineapple can ther be good, but it always makes my teeth hurt (sensitivity). Another thing I noticed is that my tongue hurts! It's like I burned my entire tongue! LOL so weird. Does your tongue hurt when you eat pineapple? lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my lips get itchy and my mouth feels weird...so I know where you're coming from.

here's a Chinese trick I learned from my family - before you eat pineapple, take a small bowl, put water in it and add a nice bit of salt. make it almost as salty as an ocean. dip the pineapple into the salt water before eating. for some reason, it takes away the sting.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... interesting! thanks!

My teeth hurt SO bad right now... I am not even touching them with my tongue and they hurt...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I've noticed some irritation after eating it, but not that bad...good idea nchen7


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's really bizarre how it works. my bf was eating pineapple just the other day and complained his mouth felt funny, and I made the salt water, and he said no problems after. 

something about tropical fruit and salt. locals Bajans LOVE eating mangoes in the sea...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Pineapple doesnt bother me at all. I almost wonder if you have an allergy to it. For years I drank cow milk and thought it made everyones throat thick. No, I was just allergic to it. I would think about going to an allergist and gettimg that checked if I were you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that too...just watch it. if you feel your mouth swelling or throat closing, then you may want to head to a hospital.....


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Pineapple has an enzyme called Bromelain in it which can irritate your mouth. The bromelain also makes pineapple juice a great meat tenderizer. It's just when it tenderizes your mouth, instead of your main dish, it can be a bit painful. Salt water destroys the enzyme, as does cooking.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

weird I must have one tough mouth because I love raw pineapple and it doesnt bother me a bit.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't think I am allergic to it.  It's like how lemonade and chocolate makes my throat hurt.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Very slight irritation if it all for me.... and lemonade and chocolate at the same time or?..... :scratch:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No, seperately, not together. lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, raw pineapple makes my mouth sore. I don't like it, but I think it's supposed to help the digestion. I'd rather not digest my mouth, thank you very much!
I really like cooked pineapple though - especially on pizza! :drool:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

try the salt water bath! it really really works!! my bf did it today...ate a whole pineapple by himself and said no weird feeling in his mouth!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cantaloupe makes my mouth sore! Never paid much attention to pineapple though. Interesting.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

celery makes my lips itch..... unless it's cooked or I eat it with peanut butter....


----------

